
Why JavaScript Is Eating HTML - gtirloni
https://css-tricks.com/why-javascript-is-eating-html/
======
naniwaduni
Programmers have a wide-ranging tendency to want to do everything in a
general-purpose language, no matter how unsuited to the task, and actively
resist learning specialized languages.

Thus we also get widespread confusion wrt CSS. See also: writing Python
instead of shell scripts.

~~~
dragonwriter
> Programmers have a wide-ranging tendency to want to do everything in a
> general-purpose language, no matter how unsuited to the task, and actively
> resist learning specialized languages.

That's why JSX never caught on, and everyone just uses plain JS for React,
right?

------
SQueeeeeL
I don't think the author really understands what's JavaScript... Like, we've
had dynamically generated HTML for about 40 years. We just started writing
those backend libraries in JS, but the effect is the same as using cgi, Perl,
or PHP

~~~
dragonwriter
> Like, we've had dynamically generated HTML for about 40 years.

No, HTML was invented almost exactly 30 years ago; we didn't have dynamically-
generated HTML 10 years earlier.

> We just started writing those backend libraries in JS

There's a difference between dynamically generating HTML documents delivered
from the server and dynamically manipulating the DOM on the front end, and the
author isn't talking about backend-specific but frontend-focussed libraries
(though some can also do server-side rendering.)

~~~
mikejturley
This is correct, although I should maybe have been more clear about that in
the article.

